# Black screen when loading up any PC Game?



## DanMasey (Apr 16, 2006)

I’m an avid gamer. I play games such as World of Warcraft, Counterstrike and Rome Total War. However, at the moment I’m unable to play any games because when I load them up, all I see is a black screen. I can here sound crystal clear, so I know the game is actually running I just can’t see what’s going on. 

I’ve downloaded my latest graphic card drivers and have the latest direct x, does anyone know what the problem is? I’m told that the problem is most likely something to do with my graphics card, which is a GeForce4 Ti 4200 Vertices per Second: w/ AGP 8X.

Does anyone know what the problem might be?

Kind Regards,

Dan


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you make any hardware or software changes just before this started happening? Is the screen displaying all black or has the monitor shut down? If you send a screen resolution or refresh rate to the monitor which it can't handle then it will shut down. There's usually a little light on the monitor which changes color (mine goes from green to orange) when it shuts down. If it's actually displaying black then the monitor light won't change at all. Most monitors also make a click sound when they shut down. If the monitor is shutting down then somehow you've probably changed the screen refresh rate used by games and you need to change it back to something your monitor can handle.


----------



## Boib (Apr 30, 2007)

I've almost the same problem but i install windown vista , drivers everything is on max but when install warcraft 3 ,start's the game and nothing, black screen , crystal sound but can't see anything how can i fix this ?
My Video is 7300GT PCI don't have a problem with other games


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
What happens if you run the display tests in dxdiag?

Nicholas


----------



## Boib (Apr 30, 2007)

eneles said:


> Hi,
> What happens if you run the display tests in dxdiag?
> 
> Nicholas


I Don't have display test at all 
It say's "The file nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
"


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

My question was put to DanMasey.
Boib - you have to start your own thread.


----------



## Boib (Apr 30, 2007)

What you mean by my own thread !
If you have idea how to fix this is will be good to tell me 
Cause now think to install windows xp also only for WarCraft 3


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

DanMasey started this thread to get help. We can't have two members asking questions in the same thread - that will cause too much confusion.
Boib - go *here* to start your own thread.


----------

